# its National FFA Week !



## jk47 (Feb 24, 2015)

time to to do chapter events and support and encourage the growth of agriculture and the FFA by teaching others about agriculture of all kinds . what is your chapter doing for FFA week


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh how I miss FFA! We did an ag trivia in the library for candy. Blue and Gold day and several others. I've heard of other chapters having a drive your tractor to school day. 

If I'm being honest our "big" day was the Farm Safety Fair for the little kids later in the spring. Sheep, cows, tractors, all sorts of stuff.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 28, 2015)

Maybe this was the chapter I was thinking about. They were a district over from us. 
http://www.kmvt.com/news/local/Drive-Your-Tractor-To-School-Day-294444551.html


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 28, 2015)

We had drive your tractor to school day during our FFA's chapter spirit week.


----------



## jk47 (Mar 1, 2015)

My chapter doesn't do a drive a tractor day but I know it's poplar with many chapters. We put up California AG. Facts around the school and go to all the school in the area talking about the FFA and getting people to join


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm I correct in thinking you're in a more urban area?

I just heard a chapter in my old district did donkey basketball....I remember our chapter doing that when I was reallllllly little. It was nice to hear it was reserected


----------

